# Toyota 820/830 Embroidery Machine Diagram Needed or Service Manual



## IrishDesigner (May 3, 2014)

Hi,

I received a non-working Toyota AD 830 from a friend who had it in their garage for 10 years. They got it non-working and when turned on it gave the Sewing Motor Lock. I have since, replaced one of the two power boxes in the power supply, cleaned the motherboard, it was filled with rancid oil, checked all the components, changed the computer from a slave to a master so it would boot up, managed to get the machine running, have interfaced an embroidery file to the machine and been able to move the hoop and run the trace, all the take up levers work, but now I need to oil it and get the needles to go up and down. After 10+ years of sitting in a garage I am sure it needs a good cleaning. 

So I am on the hunt for a manual or diagram for where to oil and what to take apart for cleaning, I would so appreciate it. I have found an 860, but it is not the same configuration. I am going to assume the oil that is on the parts now is rancid and needs to be removed also. I have found that heating it up with the hair dryer works well to get it moving off the parts as that was how I got all the dried oil off the motherboard.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and if your power supply fails, you need to replace the large box with a Cosel P300E-24. You can get a used one from Ebay. The smaller power supply is a P15E-5. Both the names are on the outside of the boxes. Their is a fuse inside each of the power supplies also. I have a friend who works with calibration of equipment and replacement for large machinery and he opened up the box and determined which one was broken. It also helps that if you take off the lid of the power supply and turn on the power there are two lights that glow, one on each power supply, if it is glowing, that box is fine, if not, that is the one that needs to be worked on. Either the fuse needs to be replaced or the box. For $100 replacing the box seems easier.

Okay the needle bar holder is off, it is not grabbing the needles. I have oiled everywhere that there were red dots around the holes. Does the screw at the bar with groves change the needle bar holder height?

Thank you,
Cindy


----------



## silverio55 (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anyone have the operating manual and the parts list book for a Toyota AD-820A and/or AD-830 embroidery machine? Regards Silverio Savoldi (Italy)


----------



## silverio55 (Jan 1, 2015)

IrishDesigner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a non-working Toyota AD 830 from a friend who had it in their garage for 10 years. They got it non-working and when turned on it gave the Sewing Motor Lock. I have since, replaced one of the two power boxes in the power supply, cleaned the motherboard, it was filled with rancid oil, checked all the components, changed the computer from a slave to a master so it would boot up, managed to get the machine running, have interfaced an embroidery file to the machine and been able to move the hoop and run the trace, all the take up levers work, but now I need to oil it and get the needles to go up and down. After 10+ years of sitting in a garage I am sure it needs a good cleaning.
> 
> ...


Hi, if 24V power supply is running, probably you have to replace the main motor.


----------



## IrishDesigner (May 3, 2014)

I fixed the needle issue, the reciprocater was crooked. Once I realigned it, it is grabbing the needle bar. The flat side of the nut at the top of the assembly has to be parallel with the front of the machine. Once it was positioned correctly, it worked. Was a pain trying to figure out how to take the needle bar off. For the 830 you have two screws (hex) at the top under the cover behind the thread tension area, and six hex from the front, you have to take the two plates off in front of the needles to get to them. It works fine now for grabbing the needles, still have to put in thread and embroider something.


----------



## silverio55 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi, as you know Toyota ceased embroidery machines some years ago. We dismantled some Toyotas and we have used spare parts in stock. If you need some parts, you can browse our web site savmik.com


----------



## IrishDesigner (May 3, 2014)

Okay, I will have a manual shortly for the 830 and will get it scanned and posted for anyone that wants a copy. I have managed to digitize through SophieSew a complex irish design for the dance studio that my daughter dances at and put it to the test, the first one sent to the machine ended up breaking a new needle as it was larger than the frame. I reduced it and ran a test. The thread kept breaking, I than noticed I did not raise the thread holder, once I did that it stitched out well. Tried it on a jacket I never wear, but needed to better stabilize it as it was a two way stretch. I understand why the school jackets have not stretch to them now. Will go buy a few goodwill ones of different types and continue testing it. Overall, very happy with my free machine. Also found a manufacture in China, that carriers parts for it. Might be knock off, but if it works, that is all that is needed for an obsolete machine.


----------



## acura2ner (Nov 11, 2012)

@IrishDesigner will you be able to provide the website for the toyota parts in china please?


----------



## IrishDesigner (May 3, 2014)

acura2ner said:


> @IrishDesigner will you be able to provide the website for the toyota parts in china please?


It was a manufacturer and they would recreate the parts in quantities if you needed them, but I do now know where the information in now. I would go through http://savmik.com/ to get parts when you cannot find them locally.


----------



## Kojikaizen (Oct 15, 2017)

Did you get the manual for toyota ad830?


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Kojikaizen said:


> Did you get the manual for toyota ad830?


I can't find a manual anywhere for my 820 I found a service manual for an 850 which points me in the right direction for repairs. I just completely overhauled my 820. Do you have a specific question or problem I might can help you with?


----------



## Kojikaizen (Oct 15, 2017)

I bought this machine used. No manuals or anything. I just want to have some simple procedures or tests that will show me if the machine is functional or not.


----------



## Kojikaizen (Oct 15, 2017)

Where is the memory on this machine? I know we have to connect an external reader or computer BUT does this machine have a motherboard somewhere?


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Kojikaizen said:


> I bought this machine used. No manuals or anything. I just want to have some simple procedures or tests that will show me if the machine is functional or not.


The best test to me is to load a design and see what happens. U will want to at least do the following.
1. Time the machine
2. Check/Adjust needle depth
3. Adjust Tension for the thread.
4. If the machine goes into sew lock or is not reseting properly, basically not acting right it's 99% of the time the power supply which I've found a very inexpensive power supply fix for my 820 and it works great.
5. Always replace needles before testing.
6. Adjust bobbin.



Here is a service manual for an 860 not the same but will point you in the right direction. There are good tutorials on youtube for the 3 items I mentioned above. 
How this helps.
Scott

[media]http://www.jcprintingcompany.com/toyota/Service%20Manual%20AD860.pdf[/media]


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Kojikaizen said:


> Where is the memory on this machine? I know we have to connect an external reader or computer BUT does this machine have a motherboard somewhere?


Mine is in a black box on the bottom of the machine. if you hook it to a computer you will need this usb adapter then what ever other adapters.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Plugable-U...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 4, 2017)

If you find a manual for a Toyota 820, please let me know. I have just purchased the machine and can't find a manual anywhere. I'm stuck and totally new to embroidery - if anyone can guide me on this, please let me know.


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Hopeless said:


> If you find a manual for a Toyota 820, please let me know. I have just purchased the machine and can't find a manual anywhere. I'm stuck and totally new to embroidery - if anyone can guide me on this, please let me know.


I looked for 2 weeks. NOBODY has a manual. I've figured everything out though by looking at similar manuals. Ask me a list of questions and I'll answer them the best I can for you. Here are a few things to get you started.
1. Threading the machine. 
a. Pull thread through one hole at the very top of the machine then thread through the top hole on the first tensioner. Go clockwise 1 1/2 turns then thread through the bottom hole. 
b. Thread through second tensioner clockwise 1 1/2 turns, then through the spring tensioner then through the hole underneath the second tensioner. 
c. Now pull thread down to the plate under the bars and then back up and through the bar, then back down into same hole. 
d. Now tuck the thread behind the thread guide right above the needle. It looks like a G and then then thread through needle. 
e. pull the thread up to the spring to hold it in place.

The Bobbin is the same for just about any machine so you can google or you tube that. 

I have my 820 hooked to my computer so I load my designs that way by pushing CLEAR, SET (it will now ask what design number - you can only use 1 on this machine) 1, SET if its communicating with the machine the green data light will blink and then become solid once loaded. then enter your color stops. so if you have 3 colors on needles 1,4 and 6 push 146 SET. It will then say Embroidery Start OK! Make sure the tiny switches on the side all all pushed toward the back of the machine (if using a computer the screen should say 380 not 330....330 is for floppy disk). The other switch is to switch from shirt mode to hat mode if you have that attachment.

Hopes this helps you get started.


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you so much for the information. One simple question, how do you send a design to the machine? We have hooked the computer to the machine and we have printed a design that was already in the memory. Now I need to know how to get/make a design and up load it to the machine... told you I was new!


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Hopeless said:


> Thank you so much for the information. One simple question, how do you send a design to the machine? We have hooked the computer to the machine and we have printed a design that was already in the memory. Now I need to know how to get/make a design and up load it to the machine... told you I was new!


What software are you using for your designs?


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

I have a 820 manual and parts book 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

austitch said:


> I have a 820 manual and parts book
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Do you want to sell it or can u scan it and post in this Thread. I know a LOT of people would appreciate it. My only question that I need answered is...Is there a trace feature on the 820 and if so how do I initiate it. It makes me nervous not to be able to test this before starting the machine.

Thank You!


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

You're in luck im the former toyota distributor in Australia data stitch should have a copy ill post pictures when im back in the office

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

austitch said:


> You're in luck im the former toyota distributor in Australia data stitch should have a copy ill post pictures when im back in the office
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. You are awesome!


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh my goodness, that is great news. Thank you so much!


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 4, 2017)

I have downloaded Expert Stitch Manager and Wilcom Trusizer e3.0, however I am lost on what to do. Should I purchase another programme? What software do you use?


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Hopeless said:


> I have downloaded Expert Stitch Manager and Wilcom Trusizer e3.0, however I am lost on what to do. Should I purchase another programme? What software do you use?


Does it have a machine manager? Do you have the proper usb cable to the machine? You need to make sure you have a prolific chip set usb to serial adapter.


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

lawleys said:


> Does it have a machine manager? Do you have the proper usb cable to the machine? You need to make sure you have a prolific chip set usb to serial adapter.


Just looked at the instructions for your software. You'll need to set up the serial port. it's 9600 baud. Then scan the ports and see if it finds the machine. Make sure the machine is on.


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

lawleys said:


> Just looked at the instructions for your software. You'll need to set up the serial port. it's 9600 baud. Then scan the ports and see if it finds the machine. Make sure the machine is on.


This is the usb to serial you'll need.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Plugable-U...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 4, 2017)

OK, machine manager? I have the USB and the correct port 9600. I can't find the machine though. I scanned for devices and nothing was found. I am using a HP computer that has windows 8


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Hopeless said:


> OK, machine manager? I have the USB and the correct port 9600. I can't find the machine though. I scanned for devices and nothing was found. I am using a HP computer that has windows 8


 Which USB do u have? Did you load the drivers that came with the usb cord?


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 4, 2017)

InLine _Prolific _USB to serial RS232 converter cable. The back of the machine had a port with 25 pins so we had to have a converter down to 9 pins and then the USB. Yes, we did load the CD that came with it.


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Hopeless said:


> InLine _Prolific _USB to serial RS232 converter cable. The back of the machine had a port with 25 pins so we had to have a converter down to 9 pins and then the USB. Yes, we did load the CD that came with it.


ON your Toyota screen does it say 330 or 380?


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 4, 2017)

It says 380


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Hopeless said:


> It says 380


There are some settings you have to modify on your computer to tell it that the usb port you are using is serial(com1) etc... I'll have to look at the settings when I get home and send them to this thread. It took me a few trial and errors to figure it out.


----------



## Hopeless (Nov 4, 2017)

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

Hopeless said:


> Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it.


Here's a good article
https://www.wilcom.com/en-us/gethelp/support/embroiderymachineconnection.aspx


----------



## gazzapen (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi. Im urgently looking for the service and user manuals for the Toyota 820. Ive tried numerous places in South Africa without any success. Can someone please help me with copies. Thanx


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

gazzapen said:


> Hi. Im urgently looking for the service and user manuals for the Toyota 820. Ive tried numerous places in South Africa without any success. Can someone please help me with copies. Thanx


I pretty much gave up on finding a manual or service manual. I've refurbished the entire machine without it. What issues are you having?


----------



## gazzapen (Dec 3, 2017)

The machine is working well. Its basically the threading, centering of the embroidery project, cap fittings, etc. There isnt much on the use of the machine. Being new to these machines, its a bit difficult as there arent many left in South Africa.


----------



## lawleys (Nov 3, 2017)

gazzapen said:


> The machine is working well. Its basically the threading, centering of the embroidery project, cap fittings, etc. There isnt much on the use of the machine. Being new to these machines, its a bit difficult as there arent many left in South Africa.


I posted this earlier in the thread. If you can find a manual for an 830 it helps but not perfect.


I looked for 2 weeks. NOBODY has a manual. I've figured everything out though by looking at similar manuals. Ask me a list of questions and I'll answer them the best I can for you. Here are a few things to get you started.
1. Threading the machine. 
a. Pull thread through one hole at the very top of the machine then thread through the top hole on the first tensioner. Go clockwise 1 1/2 turns then thread through the bottom hole. 
b. Thread through second tensioner clockwise 1 1/2 turns, then through the spring tensioner then through the hole underneath the second tensioner. 
c. Now pull thread down to the plate under the bars and then back up and through the bar, then back down into same hole. 
d. Now tuck the thread behind the thread guide right above the needle. It looks like a G and then then thread through needle. 
e. pull the thread up to the spring to hold it in place.

The Bobbin is the same for just about any machine so you can google or you tube that. 

I have my 820 hooked to my computer so I load my designs that way by pushing CLEAR, SET (it will now ask what design number - you can only use 1 on this machine) 1, SET if its communicating with the machine the green data light will blink and then become solid once loaded. then enter your color stops. so if you have 3 colors on needles 1,4 and 6 push 146 SET. It will then say Embroidery Start OK! Make sure the tiny switches on the side all all pushed toward the back of the machine (if using a computer the screen should say 380 not 330....330 is for floppy disk). The other switch is to switch from shirt mode to hat mode if you have that attachment.

Hopes this helps you get started.


----------



## gazzapen (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanx lawleys for the reply. I'll play around a little on Saturday, when I have a little free time. I'm sure this help will get me going in the right track.


----------



## MARCO MERINO (Jul 26, 2018)

Hola, soy marco 
tengo una maquina igual, tal vez pueda ayudarte si me preguntas en concreto. El manual tampoco lo tengo


----------



## Arcadia (Sep 15, 2018)

lawleys said:


> The best test to me is to load a design and see what happens. U will want to at least do the following.
> 1. Time the machine
> 2. Check/Adjust needle depth
> 3. Adjust Tension for the thread.
> ...


Hi, we are having a problem with our 820, it's in sewing motor lock. Like you we suspect it is our power supply. How did you solve the problem please?


----------



## rscott (Dec 2, 2018)

Arcadia, do you any manuals for the Toyota 820. I have one also. I ended up replacing the individual PS inside the Main PS box. Cosel P300E-24 24 volts. Note to test voltage with it disconnected from the machine you will need to jump/short the RC and RCG remote sense connection, look at the data sheets for the power supplys online. Also check the fuse's on top of the 24volt PS.
Scott M


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/groups/713830315327526?view=permalink&id=1690942887616259

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## austitch (Nov 8, 2017)

lawleys said:


> Do you want to sell it or can u scan it and post in this Thread. I know a LOT of people would appreciate it. My only question that I need answered is...Is there a trace feature on the 820 and if so how do I initiate it. It makes me nervous not to be able to test this before starting the machine.
> 
> Thank You!


https://m.facebook.com/groups/713830315327526?view=permalink&id=1690942887616259

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rscott (Dec 2, 2018)

austitch links not working


----------



## Arcadia (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi Scott,

Thanks for all the info. We managed to get ours sorted, thanks.


----------



## Debi57 (Jan 16, 2020)

lawleys said:


> I can't find a manual anywhere for my 820 I found a service manual for an 850 which points me in the right direction for repairs. I just completely overhauled my 820. Do you have a specific question or problem I might can help you with?



did you find this? let me know I can give you a manual for both in pdf format.


----------



## Blikkies (Nov 7, 2020)

gazzapen said:


> Thanx lawleys for the reply. I'll play around a little on Saturday, when I have a little free time. I'm sure this help will get me going in the right track.


Gazzapen do you still have
your your Toyota emb nachine. I am from Alberton South
Africa I need some help with my Toyota Expert 820a


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

Blikkies said:


> Gazzapen do you still have
> your your Toyota emb nachine. I am from Alberton South
> Africa I need some help with my Toyota Expert 820a





IrishDesigner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a non-working Toyota AD 830 from a friend who had it in their garage for 10 years. They got it non-working and when turned on it gave the Sewing Motor Lock. I have since, replaced one of the two power boxes in the power supply, cleaned the motherboard, it was filled with rancid oil, checked all the components, changed the computer from a slave to a master so it would boot up, managed to get the machine running, have interfaced an embroidery file to the machine and been able to move the hoop and run the trace, all the take up levers work, but now I need to oil it and get the needles to go up and down. After 10+ years of sitting in a garage I am sure it needs a good cleaning.
> 
> ...


Its all I have about Toyota


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

IrishDesigner said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received a non-working Toyota AD 830 from a friend who had it in their garage for 10 years. They got it non-working and when turned on it gave the Sewing Motor Lock. I have since, replaced one of the two power boxes in the power supply, cleaned the motherboard, it was filled with rancid oil, checked all the components, changed the computer from a slave to a master so it would boot up, managed to get the machine running, have interfaced an embroidery file to the machine and been able to move the hoop and run the trace, all the take up levers work, but now I need to oil it and get the needles to go up and down. After 10+ years of sitting in a garage I am sure it needs a good cleaning.
> 
> ...


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

lawleys said:


> Do you want to sell it or can u scan it and post in this Thread. I know a LOT of people would appreciate it. My only question that I need answered is...Is there a trace feature on the 820 and if so how do I initiate it. It makes me nervous not to be able to test this before starting the machine.
> 
> Thank You!











Toyota 820/830 Embroidery Machine Diagram Needed or...


Hi, I received a non-working Toyota AD 830 from a friend who had it in their garage for 10 years. They got it non-working and when turned on it gave the Sewing Motor Lock. I have since, replaced one of the two power boxes in the power supply, cleaned the motherboard, it was filled with rancid...




www.t-shirtforums.com




Here is all the manual I have about Toyota


----------

